

EyeWriter allows man to paint despite paralysis - thesystemis
http://gizmodo.com/5403741/eyewriter-allows-man-to-paint-despite-paralysis

======
thesystemis
also, check out <http://eyewriter.org> for open source info (code / hardware).
We've got instructions on instructables and software on svn / google code.

I was one of the developers of the software for this project. I can't tell you
how great it was to collaborate with tony / TEMPT and to see his drawings come
up on the side of the highway. I also worked on the car-font thing that was on
HN a while back:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=724780>

------
chaosmachine
This is beautiful. A great example of hackers changing lives for the better.

